# Rapido table



## eddie5060 (May 19, 2014)

Hi, I have a 2003 Rapido 785F and find the big heavy table a nuisance just for the two of us. Has anybody replaced it and, if so what with?
Thanks


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Andy (techno100) changed his to 2 separate swing tables. You will find it on his long 7090 thread here:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/63...echno100-s-rapido-7090-project-thread-33.html

Kev


----------



## eddie5060 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks Kev


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

eddie5060 said:


> Hi, I have a 2003 Rapido 785F and find the big heavy table a nuisance just for the two of us. Has anybody replaced it and, if so what with?
> Thanks


This seller has several different tables for sale http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rapido-mo...025?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item43d7528409 might be something there to suit you , just remember other tables from different makers may fit , sometimes the mounting brackets are the same .


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes. We have an '05 986M and had the same problem. 

Dave had someone take the table off and replace it with an MDF and Formica top made much smaller but with grooves in so it works on the same mechanism. 

Hope this makes sense. Dave is dictating what to write!!!!

Val


----------



## Alonzo (Jan 31, 2014)

Oleary do table tops. Think ours is a 700 mm x 500 mm size. B AND Q do short lengths of aluminium channel, Drill fixing holes and fix directly on to the existing wall rail. No need to remove the rail. Buy a table leg standard motorhome type with the top and bottom plates fix to table, mark the floor and holesaw to fix the bottom plate. Access to the raised floor can be gained through the hot air vent outlet to screw the bottom plate to the floor.


----------

